# Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Optics



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

```
<p>RONKONKOMA,  N.Y  —  September  12,  2014  –  Sigma  Corporation  of  America,  a  leading  researcher,  developer,  manufacturer  and  service  provider  of  some  of  the  world’s  most  impressive  lines  of  lenses,  cameras  and  flashes,  has  announced  two  new  150-600mm  F/5-6.3  DG  OS  HSM  high-performance,  hyper-telephoto  zoom  lenses  that  celebrate  significant  optical  and  build  advancements.  The  two  lens  designs  vary  in  size  and  use,  and  add  to  the  company’s  impressive  roster  of  Contemporary  and  Sports  lenses  in  the  Global  Vision  lineup.</p>
The  150-600mm  F/5-6.3  DG  OS  HSM  Sports  delivers  enhanced,  professional-grade  optics  and  greater  durability  for  challenging,  high-action  photographic  situations.  The  150-600mm  F/5-6.3  DG  OS  HSM  Contemporary  is  a  versatile  lens  that  offers  similar  performance  in  a  more  compact  and  portable  design.  Pricing  and  availability  of  these  lenses  are  not  yet  available.</p>
<p>Both  versions  of  the  150-600mm  F/5-6.3  DG  OS  HSM  feature  dust  and  splash-proof  features,  as  well  as  new  water  and  oil-repellent  coating  on  the  front  and  rear  lenses.  They  boast  an  updated  Optical  Stabilizer  (OS)  that  features  an  accelerometer  for  improved  vertical  and  horizontal  panning,  essential  for  bird,  wildlife  and  motor  sports  photography.  Two  new  switches  were  added  for  ease-of-use,  including  a  new  zoom  lock  switch  capable  of  locking  at  any  focal  distance  and  a  Manual  Override  (MO)  switch  for  improved  control  of  focusing  performance.  An  enhanced  auto  focus  (AF)  algorithm  and  Hyper  Sonic  Motor  ensure  quiet  and  fast  AF.  The  lenses  are  compatible  with  Sigma’s  newly  announced  lineup  of  Global  Vision  teleconverters,  which  are  effective  up  to  F/8.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder  the  new  Sigma  150-600mm  f/5-6.3  Lenses  at  B&H  Photo  (Prices  coming  soon)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a  href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082154-REG/sigma_150_600mm_f_5_6_3_dg_os.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296"  target="_blank">Preorder  Sigma  150-600mm  f/5-6.3  Contemporary  Lens  at  B&H  Photo</a></li>
<li><a  href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082152-REG/sigma_150_600mm_f_5_6_3_dg_os.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296"  target="_blank">Preorder  Sigma  150-600mm  f/5-6.3  Sports  Lens  at  B&H  Photo</a></li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“The  Global  Vision  Art,  Sports  and  Contemporary  lines  were  developed  to  help  photographers  identify  lenses  that  are  best  suited  to  their  specific  photography  and  these  two  lenses  are  perfect  examples  of  that  intent,”  Mark  Amir-Hamzeh,  president  of  Sigma  Corporation  of  America.  “While  they  share  a  focal  length  and  many  outstanding  features,  these  lenses  are  designed  with  different  photographers  in  mind.  Both  high-performance  lenses,  one  is  for  the  professional-grade  action  shooter;  the  other  for  photographers  looking  for  high  performance  and  portability.”</p>
<p>The  150-600mm  F5-6.3  DG  OS  HSM  Sports  offers  the  highest  level  of  performance  and  durability  with  a  splash  and  dust  proof  construction,  and  features  dimensions  of  4.8  inches  by  11.4  inches,  with  a  weight  of  100.9  ounces.  It  contains  24  lens  elements  in  16  groups  –  including  two  FLD  and  three  SLD  glass  elements  –  with  a  minimum  aperture  of  F/22  and  minimum  focusing  distance  of  102.4  inches.  Its  maximum  magnification  ratio  is  also  1:5.  The  Sports  lens  will  be  available  in  Sigma,  Canon  and  Nikon  mounts.</p>
<p>The  150-600mm  F5-6.3  DG  OS  HSM  Contemporary  lens  is  the  first  hyper-telephoto  zoom  lens  from  the  Global  Vision  Contemporary  line,  and  will  enable  easy  handling  with  a  smaller  build  than  its  Sports  counterpart.  It  is  equipped  with  a  splash  and  dust  proof  mount,  and  while  the  weight  of  the  lens  is  still  to  be  determined,  its  dimensions  will  be  4.1  inches  by  10.2  inches.  The  lens  will  feature  20  elements  in  14  groups  –  including  one  FLD  and  three  SLD  glass  elements  –  with  a  minimum  aperture  of  F/22  and  minimum  focusing  distance  of  110.2  inches.  Its  maximum  magnification  ratio  is  1:5.  It  will  be  available  in  Sigma,  Canon,  Nikon  and  Sony  mounts.</p>
<p>All  of  Sigma’s  Global  Vision  lenses  are  compatible  with  the  company’s  USB  dock  and  Mount  Conversion  Service,  and  undergo  individual  testing  before  being  shipped.  Using  the  USB  Dock  allows  for  advanced  customization  of  AF  speed,  OS  viewing  modes,  focus  limiter  and  firmware  updates.  Every  Sigma  Global  Vision  lens  is  tested  with  Sigma’s  proprietary  “A1”  MTF  measuring  system  prior  to  shipping  to  ensure  optimal  performance  and  image  quality.</p>
<p>The  company  will  be  exhibiting  at  the  2014  Photokina  in  Cologne,  Germany,  later  this  month.  The  latest  lenses  from  the  Global  Vision  lineup  will  be  on  display  at  the  event  and  attendees  are  invited  to  stop  by  booth  #B20/C29  in  Hall  4.2.  For  information  about  Sigma,  go  to  www.sigmaphoto.com  or  follow  the  company  on  Twitter,  Instagram  and  Facebook.</p>
<p><strong><span  style="color:  #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

Specs from the German HP:

S Version:
http://www.sigma-foto.de/produkte/objektive/150-600mm-f5-63-dg-os-hsm-s.html
Price: 2099,- Euro
Weight: 2860 g
C Version:
http://www.sigma-foto.de/produkte/objektive/150-600mm-f5-63-dg-os-hsm-c.html (edit: link was wrong c&p, sorry)
Price: n.a. ,- Euro
Weight: n.a. g

I suppose the C Version specs will be somewhere close to the old 150-500mm F5,0-6,3 DG OS HSM.
That'll be
Price: about 1.199 to 1.299,- Euro
Weight: 1.700 to 1.900 g


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

Great move by Sigma full of confidence, hey look, not only do we have a Tamron lens, which matches Canon's 100-400 offering, but hey look, we have this "plus" model too !

Also announced is a 18-300mm APS-C and new teleconvertors

Can't wait to see the tests on these two plus comparisons against the competition


----------



## kyle86 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

This is awesome!! Cannot wait for the sports 150-600!!


----------



## tayassu (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

Well, I have to save a little more to be able to finance the Sports version... But I think it will be worth it from an AF perspective. According to Sigma, the focus at the C lens will lie on IQ... :-\ but I love the direction Sigma is going!


----------



## RickWagoner (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

Canon was right when they said it was the year of the lens!


----------



## rs (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

Why do the mtf graphs of the two different lenses look identical?


----------



## tayassu (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



rs said:


> Why do the mtf graphs of the two different lenses look identical?


Where did you get the MTF's for the C lens?


----------



## Fightclub (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



rs said:


> Why do the mtf graphs of the two different lenses look identical?



Because actually, the link for the C lens in Maximilian's post is wrong. It also links to the S lens. The correct link should be http://www.sigma-foto.de/produkte/objektive/150-600mm-f5-63-dg-os-hsm-c.html. That thing, as tayassu mentioned, does not yet have a MTF chart.


----------



## pknight (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



tayassu said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Why do the mtf graphs of the two different lenses look identical?
> ...



The weight of the "Contemporary" lens has yet to be determined, according to the press release. This suggests that it might not quite be ready for testing (unless it's just a matter that their scale broke before they could get it weighed ).


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



Fightclub said:


> Because actually, the link for the C lens in Maximilian's post is wrong.


Yes, sorry! Link was wrong, c&p error.


----------



## rs (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



Maximilian said:


> Fightclub said:
> 
> 
> > Because actually, the link for the C lens in Maximilian's post is wrong.
> ...


And I just looked at the links quickly on my phone. Well spotted.


----------



## pknight (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

I checked out the B&H listings for the new Sigma lenses. There are no prices, no detailed specs, not much at all. I really am surprised that Sigma can't even specify the weight of the Contemporary model. It might be a long wait before these are actually available.

If the photos of the two lenses are accurate, I am surprised by the very narrow focusing ring on the Contemporary model. They may have wanted to cut size and weight and decided to reduce the focus ring for that reason, but I would prefer something more substantial, size-wise.

Nevertheless, this is an exciting announcement. I have the Tamron 150-600, which I like very much, so will not be in the market for one of these Sigmas. If they had been announced six months ago I might have waited to see how they perform, since I have the Sigma Dock already.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

Two models with different optics between them!  It seems that Sigma is determined to kill Tamron (or buy it) with such an aggressive strategy. :


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

This is an interesting approach, although the lack of a price announcement indicates that these lenses may be a little ways off. I would guess that one is going to be priced to try to take some of the market from the Tamron 150-600, while the other will be priced more high end.

What I can't really determine from these announcements is where these two lenses really differentiate themselves. It's not in the specs, per se. I would assume that one has superior optics along with a more robust build quality.

You've got to give credit to Sigma (and Tamron) for really shaking up the market the past couple of years. The most exciting lenses released have not been from first party. Canon's Photokina this year is really underwhelming. It's a shame, because the lenses they have been producing (though expensive and far between) have been particularly stellar.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> This is an interesting approach, although the lack of a price announcement indicates that these lenses may be a little ways off. I would guess that one is going to be priced to try to take some of the market from the Tamron 150-600, while the other will be priced more high end.
> 
> What I can't really determine from these announcements is where these two lenses really differentiate themselves. It's not in the specs, per se. I would assume that one has superior optics along with a more robust build quality.
> 
> You've got to give credit to Sigma (and Tamron) for really shaking up the market the past couple of years. The most exciting lenses released have not been from first party. Canon's Photokina this year is really underwhelming. It's a shame, because the lenses they have been producing (though expensive and far between) have been particularly stellar.


I was hoping for pricing, too, but given the odd statement about the Canon mount only having a mount seal, I'm not sure what to make of it. I think that they are playing off economy of scale with this so I imagine that the build quality will probably be pretty similar if not the same. It's possible that they could use better plastics in the same molds or something like that, though, so we'll have to wait to find out.


----------



## rs (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

$1099 and $1999:

http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/09/sigma-150-600mm-f5-6-3-contemporary-sports-differences/


----------



## tayassu (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> This is an interesting approach, although the lack of a price announcement indicates that these lenses may be a little ways off. I would guess that one is going to be priced to try to take some of the market from the Tamron 150-600, while the other will be priced more high end.
> 
> What I can't really determine from these announcements is where these two lenses really differentiate themselves. It's not in the specs, per se. I would assume that one has superior optics along with a more robust build quality.
> 
> You've got to give credit to Sigma (and Tamron) for really shaking up the market the past couple of years. The most exciting lenses released have not been from first party. Canon's Photokina this year is really underwhelming. It's a shame, because the lenses they have been producing (though expensive and far between) have been particularly stellar.



I believe that the difference is more in the AF compartment, because on their website they are promoting high IQ for both, whereas AF performance only gets attention with the S lens, no word of it with the C... :-\



rs said:


> $1099 and $1999:
> 
> http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/09/sigma-150-600mm-f5-6-3-contemporary-sports-differences/



For the C lens, it is only an estimate price, let's see what Sigma says themselves


----------



## SoullessPolack (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

I think Sigma might be putting in external power for the focusing of the sports line, to truly make it a competitor, whereas the contemporary will have standard focusing. I believe Sigma is taking Tamron's lead here: Tamron had a 200-500, then Sigma had a 200-500, but it requires external battery power (meaning, not from the camera itself). Now that Tamron has a 150-600 that is taking the world by storm, I expect Sigma to match it in the same manner. Do not be at all surprised if the sports line of the Sigma 150-600 also contains an external battery to assist with focusing, much in the same way that they responded to Tamron's 200-500.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

How can they not have the weight for the C version? If the design is mature enough for a press release, surely they'd know the weight, right?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



Random Orbits said:


> How can they not have the weight for the C version? If the design is mature enough for a press release, surely they'd know the weight, right?



Sigma has taken 1-2 years to actually produce a lens after it was announced. Then, after a lot of complaints, they stopped that ... until now. sometimes, a company announces a new product that is still just a idea on the drawing board in order to hurt a competitors sales. Its a common tactic, get people to wait and see what you have. Tamron's inability to meet demand for their new lens has not gone unnoticed.

Canon is pretty smart about not announcing a 100-400 replacement, they can now pull the same trick, announce a vaporware product that beats the others on paper.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

The C version is about 1inch shorter


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



canon1dxman said:


> The C version is about 1inch shorter


I guess that blows my theory about using the same components for economy of scale


----------



## Slyham (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

Interesting move having two versions. I know Canon has multiple versions of the same focal length range, but has a third party followed that model before?


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

I'm really at a loss as to why they'd do the dual models, the stock issues and the miss orders should by themselves communicate that a single model is a better idea. Imagine having one well reviewed and one poorly reviewed, how do you keep them separate?

Even the focus/zoom positions are switched between the lenses. I'm at a loss as to why I'd want more than 200mm and not want/need the higher build quality.


----------



## pknight (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



Halfrack said:


> I'm at a loss as to why I'd want more than 200mm and not want/need the higher build quality.



Regarding the price rumors, I suspect that Sigma Rumors is about as accurate as Canon Rumors this far out, and I would guess that these lenses are quite a ways from shipping (or manufacturing: They don't even know what one of them will weigh!). However, if the build quality of the C model is equivalent to that of the Tamron, it will be excellent, and the extra grand for the Sport is likely not due dramatically better build. If the build of the C isn't up to par with the Tamron, then it will be harder for Sigma to compete at that price point. There must be other differences, but they aren't the f-stop range, and I don't believe they would skimp on stabilization or focus motors. The front element of the Sport model is larger, so the optical formula is at least somewhat different. That must be what accounts for the difference, unless they have a metal body (the Sport model weighs about a kilo more than the Tamron).

But who knows?


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

Sigma UK has announced the price of the sports model (£15,999) and a launch date of Sept 2014, so perhaps the sceptics about release dates and vapour products might just be wrong.

http://www.sigma-imaging-uk.com/index.php?route=information/news&news_id=92


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



AlanF said:


> Sigma UK has announced the price of the sports model (£15,999) and a launch date of Sept 2014, so perhaps the sceptics about release dates and vapour products might just be wrong.
> 
> http://www.sigma-imaging-uk.com/index.php?route=information/news&news_id=92



Alan, I think you entered a extra digit in the price. That price is up in Canon range. 

I think this is what you meant. Price: £1599.99


----------



## lescrane (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

Quite bizarre. 2 versions of same focal length and announci ng when they dont even have the weight for the C. Which means tbey still dont have a final prototype.

This doesn't bode well for canons alleged 100 400 L mark ii. Who's going to pay 2k for that with all these choices that reach 600mm

Tamron as mentioned really dropped the ball on production of th e Tamzooka. If the sigma c is as good in IQ tamron loses potential sales. I wonder if tamron will introduce a 2k lens that's a notch up probably not .


----------



## pknight (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma UK has announced the price of the sports model (£15,999) and a launch date of Sept 2014, so perhaps the sceptics about release dates and vapour products might just be wrong.
> ...



So that's US$2600. Not a competitor with the Tamron at that price. I expect that a new 100-400 will be at least that much.

The Sport model may be ready to go, as it has more complete specs, and the early rumor was clearly about it. The C model is more likely to be vapor, or a very long time arriving.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma UK has announced the price of the sports model (£15,999) and a launch date of Sept 2014, so perhaps the sceptics about release dates and vapour products might just be wrong.
> ...



Good grief I just about had a heart attack!


----------



## that1guyy (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

All I want is Sigma to create a killer body that can natively accept Canon mount lenses. That'd be great


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

A foot long? Jeez. That's a good three inches taller than the *outside* of my camera bag. Any chance they could build one of these with a set of screw threads in the middle? 

No, seriously, I'd kill to be able to carry one of these lenses around with me, but it would kill me to carry one of these lenses with me, if you know what I'm saying.... *sigh*


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



9VIII said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Perhaps the lens is a Veblen (or positional) good whereby demand increases as price increases 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veblen_good

Maybe Canon marketing has read the Wikipedia article?


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

After the Tamron 150-600 turned out a bit disappointing for APS-C users on the all-relevant long end, I was really hoping for Sigma to deliver a product in that FL range - and they did not deliver one, but two! ;D

Since all their recent lenses have been stellar, I am really eager to see the first reviews.

Its a really interesting move to release two lenses with same FL and aperture range at once. Perhaps when their lens designers explored alternative designs for a 150-600 f5-6.3 they came out with two interesting ones, one more pricey to manufacture, but perhaps with better IQ or some other benefits. 
And instead of picking the lesser design to win over Canon by price or pick the more advanced design to repeat what they did with their 35A, 50A, and 18-35A (which I have and love), they just decided to do both. Thumbs up for that gutsy call! 8)


----------



## that1guyy (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

I'm interested to see how they compare to the Tamron, which is an excellent lens for the money.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



AlanF said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



And here all this time I thought "Veblen" was a Leica trademark.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



pknight said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Well typically UK £ match US $ - also, the 120-300 f2.8 is currently running at about 70% of Sigma RRP - so could possibly make the street price of the 150-600 S about £1200 here


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

It will also be interesting how this lens performs compared to the 120-300 2.8 OS S with 2x TC (in particular the new 2x that were also announced by Sigma) ... that combo is said to be good, but not stellar, and will definitely cost more. But you do gain an excellent fast zoom in the process. Could still be a viable alternative for those folks that need 600mm only occasionally.


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

My guess is that the Sport version was in development before the Tamron was announced. Sigma realised their Sport version would be a better quality and necessarily more expensive lens than the Tamron, so they subsequently developed a less sophisticated Contemporary version to compete more equally on price and quality with the Tamron. Thus, all bases covered - professional and consumer.

Just my conjecture.


----------



## Vossie (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

The lens can now be pre-ordered: http://www.adorama.com/SG150600SCA.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid63773

Price is $1999 for the Sports variant


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

On dpr, several people own them and a few more had them both! Lies, statistics ....


----------



## docsmith (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

I just saw it go by that the Sport lenses are available to pre-order:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082152-REG/sigma_150_600mm_f_5_6_3_dg_os.html


----------



## Fightclub (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

I'm back with some good news. I'm just now in the way back from Photokina and must say I'm quite impressed. The Sigma is a Monster and eats Tamrons for breakfast. With its 2.8kg it's not exactly what I would call lightweight, but what do you expect from an all-metal construction. The release date should be somewhere in the October to December timeframe, but definitely this year. I also had a chance to mount it to my camera, I'll upload the Raws as soon as I'm home. Last but not least, the AF is very fast and accurate and does definitely not have any additional power source. Two booths away I also had a hands-on with the Tamron, which is noticeably lighter but feels way cheaper with its plastic construction. 
Sadly Sigma only offered hands-on with the S, would have been interesting to see the difference to the C. Looks like the S is in fact way ahead in the production process. 
For all of you who can't make it to cologne these days I attached some pictures of the S and C (maybe dummy) in the show case and attached to my 7D. 
My conclusion: I'm totally fixed on the S and will be happy to be amongst the first preorders here in Europe.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*



> The Sigma is a Monster and eats Tamrons for breakfast. With its 2.8kg it's not exactly what I would call lightweight





i have the tamron 150-600mm and it´s already too heavy to be funny.

if the quality of the sigmas is much better i maybe will buy the C or S version.

but it has to be so much better that it really makes a difference in all day shooting, not only when shooting testcharts.


----------



## Fightclub (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Sigma Corporation Announces a Pair of 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Lenses With Advanced Features and Opt*

You can find a zip-file with 3 raws here: http://www37.zippyshare.com/v/22867118/file.html
Please keep in mind that light conditions at those booths are very poor. I had to crank up the ISO to 3200 to get to around 1/100s.


----------

